# Qld: Fraser Island - Seven Days in Platypus Bay



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't usually report on this trip as I am generally just a tag along and the other guys aren't members of AKFF. If you're after the full report plus pics and videos, it's over on MKF. I would have put this up earlier but had surgery the day after our return and have been in an opiate induced coma on the couch ever since.

There aren't that many big fish photos in the report. No doubt Trev's expedition will abound with such photos. There were plenty of fish and though we caught dinner each day there were few trophy fish and in general getting a table fish to the yak proved difficult. If you're thinking of doing this trip some of the info in here may make your initial foray just that bit smoother.

This is the fifth year our group has undertaken the journey up the NW coast of Fraser. The early trips there were just four of us. We have made many mistakes and learnt a lot about the place. Last year there were six including a 17 year old and a 62 year old and this year one of the six was female. It can be a very challenging, at times downright hairy trip but approached with a modicum of understanding of how the tides and winds work in the area, a little common sense and a bit of luck from the weather gods and it can be smooth sailing the whole way. This year, as it was for last year's effort, was very pleasant for the most part.

Gathering in Hervey Bay on the Friday night, we shared a meal and a few tall tales. With the tide in, the beach was the best launch spot. If launching or landing on low then the harbour boat ramps are the best option due to the extensive sand\mud banks at the beach area. We generally leave our cars in the boat harbour for the week, though there are other paid more secure options available. To date we haven't had a single incident.
One of the things I have worked on over the years (and is especially pertinent to the initial crossing) is the packing of the gear I take and the distribution of its associated weight throughout the hull. Getting this wrong can result in a lot of water in the hull. In general I try to keep two thirds of the weight in the back third of the hull. 








Setup and ready to go at 7:30am, the turn of tide on the high and a proposed 15k southerly meant our passage across the channel and journey up the island should be smooth sailing. It took about two and a half hours to reach Moon Point in pretty comfortable conditions but a with more easterly in the wind than was predicted, our passage North would be wider than running along the shoreline as most boaties do.








With the assistance of the outgoing tide we were averaging about 10kmh and reached the reefs about six kms off Arch Cliffs just as the tide turned at 1:30pm. 








Our progress forward was interrupted by a number of fish (sorry no photos - caught by others), mostly large Golden Trevally, with the mac tuna and spotty mac boils becoming more frequent as well. Heavily loaded with a week's water and food, we paid little attention to the fishing and soldiered on to Wathumba. With the tide now running in, our progress forward went from 12kmh to 4kmh in the blink of an eye. Now about 8kms offshore and feeling the full affect of the tide, we turned and tacked in towards the coast where the tidal run would have less influence. About 3pm we made the final tack into the mouth of Wathumba Ck and our base camp for the week. After 8+ hours in the saddle and 70km odd there is no more welcome sight than Wathumba.

We setup camp and Lynette and I had a home cooked chicken curry, I had carried up frozen, whilst watching the others pour the boiling water in their back country meals.








In general, camping on the beach at Fraser requires you to either drag your heavy yak above the evening high water mark or manage it closely as the tide comes in. Either way it's a major pain associated with beach camping anywhere away from Wathumba or any of the lesser creeks to the south.

Wathumba provides the best anchorage and shelter from the elements for camping but has its own issues with tides and getting in and out of the mouth of the creek. Erosion has taken its toll over the past five years and we estimated the campsite had lost 10m of beach front over the time we have been camping there. This past year saw the tide eat into the thin strip we camp on between creek and sea and felled a good number of large healthy trees. Subsequently shoreline access close to camp is in short supply.








At high it's a pristine basin, with the water clarity of a swimming pool, to a depth of up to 3m.








At dead low it's a sea of white sandy hills with a few trickles of water and an abundance of bird and wildlife fossicking for a meal before the next high comes in.

Traditionally a slow start the second morning, we waited for enough water in the creek before heading out for a fish. As was the case on the way up, the sea was alive with boils of fish feeding and birds picking up the scraps and providing markers for us to aim for. You don't need to be far offshore; the drop-off is only 500m out and much of the time the fish are feeding on hordes of tiny white bait within 200m of shore and in 5-7m of gin clear water.

A few hours in and everyone was reporting exhaustion from chasing but no runs on the board from either casting or trolling lures. Last year there was a plague of baby black marlin with each of us reporting multiple strikes each day. The focus was on 13-19cm lures with super sharp single hooks or trying to jig up a precious slimy or yakka that went off within minutes of hitting the water. Naturally this is how everyone tackled up this year with only limited options in plastics and slugs to match the tiny white bait hatch. Luckily, as I am incapable of culling lures for the trip and we chase longtails feeding on white bait at Caloundra each year, I brought a half dozen or so tiny lures with the appropriate hardware to tackle larger fish. As you will see later on, my tackle selection paid off big time but I just couldn't cash in.








Armed with white bait like plastics on my casting rod and trolling a Predatek Spoonbill sporting 2\0 Decoy Slugging Singles, I chased down a number of boils and got in a good number of money shot casts. I managed to lose a half dozen jigheads and plastics to mackerel teeth but the sight of the odd baby longtail in the mix kept me casting without wire.

With only three days vegetarian meals I had to convert fishing to dinner at least four days. Forget ABT tournament fishing for pressure. Try the thought of eating rehydrated veg and rice three nights in a row and dried fruit and nuts for the remainder of the week, as motivation to push the AI beast towards those boils before they sound.

Eventually, after watching good size Macs leave the feeding boil, dart at your retrieving plastic and then swim away with an upturned nose a good few times, I managed a hookup that gave itself up as a mac tuna after the first run and though I willed it not to be for the ten minute fight, I wasn't surprised to see it surface. Sigh, veg tonight








I relented and changed to a 20gm white bait slug with an oversized treble. I've caught tons of spots without wire this way over the years and found retrieval speed to be the key in hooking the fish without losing the slug to sharp teeth. Wire would simply not get a look in here with the water clarity the way it is. I was having enough trouble getting hits on 40lb mono and eventually changed to 25lb fluoro when it became obvious the black marlin were all but nonexistent this year and the mission each day really was dinner. Next year I will take some of that knottable steel braid and have a crack with that.

Third cast on the slug and the reel began to sing with what could only be a mackerel. Desperate to land this fish, I forgot all about cameras and was mildly disappointed when it turned out to be a schoolie. I tail grabbed it still not sure whether to keep it or try for a spotty. This wasn't very smart in hindsight as a few in the party got sharked boat side during the week. Given the proceedings so far today and a negative response from all on the radio when I enquired about provisions for dinner, I dispatched the fish and wrapped in a wet rag in the tray behind me.








We chased for a few hours more without reward and made our way back into Wathumba. As it turned out, others had had success after my enquiry and in the wash-up we ended up with a small spotty for dinner whilst the other four ate a larger spotty. The schoolie didn't go to waste as a guy camping out of his tinny next to us had struck out and he and the occupants of a trimaran anchored in the creek shared the schoolie. Status-Quo - Everything killed was eaten.

Weather reports had the wind swinging to the North West, rising to 20knots tomorrow (Monday) afternoon and going to 30knots Easterly for all of Tuesday. Even light NW on Monday morning had a wave on the bar at the mouth of the creek. This was enough for Lynette and I to change plans, remove the sails and one ama from each boat and head up Wathumba Creek in search of flatties and Mangrove Jack for dinner. Leaving after the high, we made our way up the three kms or so of basin to where the creek narrows into mangrove swamps with a few winding channels. Perfect for the yak but already too little water for the size of tinny required to make the trip up the island.

With this tannin stained aquarium to ourselves we pushed further into the swamp, spooking good fish from 30m away as we went. Schools of a dozen or so decent MJs could be seen resting under the mangrove roots but no amount of casting of plastics and lures could entice a strike. Focused on dinner, I switched to the 8lb outfit and a 2" Gulp worm








For the most part the channels are 10-15m wide with a 1-1.5m covered sandbar on one side and a 2-4m channel\eddy on the other. The speed of the water is increasing with each passing moment as the swamp and creek drain into the ocean. Wary of being caught in shallow water in the swamps, a mass exodus of all marine life occurs at the turn of the tide and increases in frequency and numbers of fish as the speed of the dropping tide picks up.

Sitting in the eddy, I could see a school of fish scoot by every 5-10 seconds, scattering if they noticed the yak but undeterred from their mission of leaving the swamp. They religiously stuck to the shallow sandbank side of the creek as though they were in cars on a freeway. I had never seen this before. Alas the majority of fish were mullet and it was about then I rued not listening to an expert tutorial on catching mullet with bread and a wooden float, provided by Roberta some five years earlier. I have never eaten mullet but at this stage was salivating at the thought of eating it over rehydrated veg and rice.

In amongst the schools of mullet were others of MJs and whiting. It was so clear I could pick the whiting schools over the mullet schools from about 20m away. By lobbing the 2" Gulp worm into their path and letting it drift with the outpouring of tide, I managed a hookup virtually every cast. Sight casting whiting, this was fun. I kept four for the table with the best going 36cm and providing entertainment via tail walk on hookup to boot.

The speed of tide picked up now to a point where the path back may be laden with sandbars and lots of yak pushing in that sand you can sink up to your knees in. Using a gps track I had laid two years earlier and some guessing due to the colour of the water, we eventually made it back through the basin to the campsite.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

We arrived home to find the others stranded out the front at dead low with the wind up to 20 knots. Keen for offshore action, they had opted to head out of the creek but the predicted winds came early and made even sailing uncomfortable. NW is the worst wind for Platypus Bay. Against the tide it presents a steep, low period, slop wave up to 1.5m and breaking. Good conditions to be onshore. You must enter and exit Wathumba by its shallow channel to the south in the bottom third of the tide. Of course this isn't always possible given wind direction and where we've been fishing.

Looks like our decision to hit the creek paid off come suppertime. We dined on coconut cream whiting and veg whilst the rest ate vegetarian.

Tuesday, the winds turned east and went to 30k as predicted. This made even fishing the creek in a yak uncomfortable and Lynette and I chose to spend the day in camp, relocating our tent away from a sand blow. Most of the others had a crack at land based but I couldn't be bothered in such a wind. I had already resigned myself to vegetarian tonight and was ahead of the game with two night's fish out of three on the board.

I also maintained the boats and tooled around with my solar solution we use to charge the six VHFs, GoPros and Phones every evening. It really does work very well. Radios take the stress out of fishing up here and allow you to range further from the group in pursuit of fish. The early years without radios every day were painful and relaying any message amongst the group was reduced to shouting and hand signals.








Wednesday winds were ESE at 15-20 knots and though the gusts are a little hairy under full sail, it allowed us to exit the creek mouth and fish in the first two kms offshore without risk being blown out past a point of no return (well a long time to get back home at least). The fish were firing with boils everywhere but as with previous days, the bait was tiny and the fish were fussy. As they always feed into the wind, most of the time was chasing into the wind to get in a cast under pedals. As a result, getting moneyshot casts into the boils was tough and I lost a few more plastics this way before changing to a slug again. 








Days like these it's best to hang in close to shore in the lee of the sand hills and shoot out with the wind at your back at the first sign of a boil. It was enroute to one of these boils the little Predatek Spoonbill fired up and fat little spotty came aboard. Given the conditions and with tonight's meal in the bag we tried for another hour or so and headed in out of the wind.








Thursday was a cracker. Light winds and a rising tide saw us poking around in the shallows around the coffee rock to the north of Wathumba, in search of big Goldens or baby blacks. Not long after high, the boils and birds fired up and these tactics were abandoned in search of another spotty for dinner. After a few hours came success on a cast slug and with the winds dropping and still 6kms from shore we turned and sailed in.

Approximately 3kms from the river mouth we noticed Carl spending a good deal of time there without heading in on a dropping tide. With today's tide the lowest of the week, perhaps the creek was impassable until the tide turned and ran in. By the time we got there he had sailed in to camp and our passage over the sandbars against a now raging outflow was aided by a wind from the south, allowing us an effortless trip back to camp. Ten minutes earlier the guys had to battle against the tide with no wind assistance and at one stage appeared to be going backwards. They suitably cussed at us as we landed on shore beside them.

As Carl walked over to greet us all, I quizzed him about his lengthy stay at the river mouth to which he replied "I caught a marlin". With a grin from ear to ear and to a resounding chorus of "Bullshit!!" from the remainder of us, he produced his handheld camera and showed us a fish of about 20-30kgs he had hooked, fought, landed and successfully released in about 20 minutes or so. (Photos on MKF) That shut the rest of us up and the glow from Carl's grin meant no camp lighting was required this evening.

Going home always sucks but Friday was another glorious day and conditions were favourable for smooth sailing down the coast. With the yaks packed and tackle changed to heavier leader and yesterdays successful marlin catching plastic (Squidgy Bluewater Livy) on one rod and a 95mm upgraded Sebile Koolie (that matched the acres of tiny flying fish about) on the other, we pushed off from Wathumba for the last time for another year. 








The NE wind allowed us to sail close to shore and for the most part we stayed with 500m of the beach. About two hours in and adjacent to Arch Cliffs, the small Sebile fires up with what could only be a largish longtail. I furled the sail, grabbed the rod and reached for the camera... until the long run came to an abrupt end and a black marlin launched from the sea about 20m behind my boat. Forget the camera I wound like crazy in an attempt to set the tiny hooks as he launched again, writhing and shaking his head. It was the third jump when I saw my lure fly from his mouth as he leapt to freedom not 10m from the back of the AI. I noted the fish to be around the 20kg mark and in top condition.

Lynette was right beside me and with camera running should have captured the whole sequence. Alas the card had filled not two minutes earlier and the camera stopped. This happened because I had neglected to delete a file from the card the night before. There is always a price for laziness and it's the little tiny things done right that make the difference.

Gutted, we sailed on to Coongul Creek. Here we would stay the night before making the crossing tomorrow morning at around 10am when wind and tides were right and there was plenty of water over the sandbars we had to cross. Upon arrival at Coongul it appears half the crew are antsy about getting back and making the trip home. So we bid farewell to three of the party as they made their way across the channel on the bottom half of the run out tide with a N wind against it. By all accounts their trip was a roller coaster but all made it back safely.








We setup camp for the last time and with a nice little Spaniard cooling off in the trees, settled in at the creek for the evening. Also tidal, there is a fair bit of activity as the tide comes in and out. Normally all of these creeks fire at the mouth but a couple of guys, camped out of their tinny next to us, couldn't seem to get a hit. With everything still packed in the hull for tomorrow's crossing, we just admired the scenery.








The channel crossing was smooth sailing and uneventful until we closed in on Hervey Bay itself. It appears there was a round of SuperBoats on this weekend and our passage into the harbour would be difficult as they were in the middle of a race. We all wondered what a SuperBoat was. We didn't have to wait long to find out.








Another top year over.

Here are a few things I have learnt over the years. They may be of use to you if you attempt this journey.

*Tides and Yaks at Night *- No-one wants to wake up to find their yak has sailed without them or the tide just washed into the tent. Know your tide times and heights and learn how to read the signs on the beach that will tell you if it's a good place to camp or not. When parking the yak for the night, make sure you know if the night time high is higher than the day time high. Find the highest high tide mark on the beach and drag your yak above that. If tonight's high is higher than last night's high then go further up the beach to allow for the extra height. Use two tie off ropes on the bow of your yak. If possible tie off to trees for one or both lines. If not make sure you have two oversized sand pegs with you. Be aware that for large sections of Platypus Bay there is no beach at high tide with the water slamming into the sand hills. From Arch Cliffs to Wathumba the beach is like this virtually all the way. It is for this reason that we make a decision on the journey up to either stop at Awinya Ck or travel onto Wathumba if conditions are favourable and there is enough daylight left. There is no doubt the fresh water creek mouths are the best camping and fishing spots. There is so much interest at the mouths of these creeks on the runout and on the run in you are always a chance for a trophy fish in the shallow water right in front of you.

*Water *- Carry 4l of water per person per day. Don't put all your water in one carrier. I prefer to take it in 4 x 6l Sea to Summit water bags. If one bag is compromised I still have 3\4 of my water left and ration accordingly. If you run short and are unable to collect water from rain, the tanks at Wathumba generally have a good supply albeit a brown one with many skindivers. I carry water tabs and boil what I am going to drink first if time allows. I also carry and old stocking sock in my kit and strain the tank supply through this into my water bag. This year I took a 20l solar shower bag, filled it with Wathumba tank water and used the hot water to wash down my boat and fishing gear after each day on the water. I even had a hot shower one day, much to the chagrin of the others whom prefer not to wash for the full seven days.

*Crossing the Urangan Channel* - Fully laden, the crossing over is the most dangerous part of the trip. Runout runs North, Run-in runs South. Never cross the passage on a run out near low with any wind from the North. The waves stand up to 2 meters. Especially good to avoid when you're crossing over fully laden with a week's worth of water. The ideal crossing is just past high on the run out with a SE or E wind. Coming home you want a NE wind and a run in close to high. On Saturday we launched we had high at 7:30am and a SSE wind 10-13knots. On the return journey we crossed on the runin with a NE wind at our backs. Perfect.

*Fish for Food* - Don't eat ANY Spanish mackerel - Full Stop! Ciguatera is a real risk in these parts We generally shy away from eating any large fish and aim for just legal Spots for table fare.

*Spares *- Seventy kms from home is a long way when things go bad. Last year we split a hull at the mirage drive well on the way up. It was due to poor maintenance of the flippers, an ageing hull and an over-enthusiastic occupant belting it out against the conditions to make Wathumba on the first day. Incorrectly adjusted chains resulted in a broken chain, a sprocket missing most of its teeth with the flipper shaft jammed into it and a crack in the hull. No better reminder for pre-trip preparation than this situation. With enough spares between us, some good glue that sticks to placcy yaks and a bit of polymorph, we were able to repair the boat to a point where it could be safely used all week and made the 70km trip home on the final day. Take spares! Here's the list I carry.
•	2 spare rudder pins per boat
•	2 spare flipper shaft
•	2 spare flippers
•	a full set of mirage drive chains (3)
•	A spare sprocket
•	Polymorph and Seam Grip glue
•	Silicon spray for hatches, cleats, fishing reels, etc
I carry a bit of sail repair tape too. Just in case I split the sail with a shitty cast lure&#8230;. Like last year!! You should only need these spares between the whole party, not each boat. Though the most likely thing you will damage are rudder pins, shafts and flippers in the shallows and when landing.

*Bugs *- Bugs on Fraser can be horrendous. I carry a head net but have only had to pull it out once in 5 years. When the wind stops they really come out to play. Sand flies you just can't avoid on any exposed areas but I still spray feet hands and exposed bits of the face with Aeroguard Tropical Strength. Soak your clothes in Permathrin before you go. Enough to do your stuff costs $20 and is available in any decent camping\hiking store. I treat everything including hats, buffs, clothes and soak the shade cloth in the spent solution for a day or two. I wear long sleeves and pants the whole time on shore. I'd rather sweat a little than scratch on return home. It also means less areas to sunscreen and bug spray every 30 mins or so.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Great report Paul. Cheers for putting so much into it, I'd love to check out Wathumba one day. Gotta love clear water and big fish.

Joel


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Top report paulo, 
Brings back memories of camping there. 
There used to be an old short wheel base Cruiser sunk half way across the upper reach's of the creek , did you see it ? 
This was years ago , its could be rusted away by now.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

A great read Paul. Must take ages to compose but worth it for me who will never do the trip. Thanks

Grant


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great report Paul.
Even if there weren't as many fish as you would like, it still looks like a great trip.


paulo said:


> Forget ABT tournament fishing for pressure. Try the thought of eating rehydrated veg and rice three nights in a row and dried fruit and nuts for the remainder of the week for motivation


That had me laughing.

Thanks for the read and tips.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome trip Paul. I'd love to get over there with the yak again soon. Awesome spot to camp/fish, lots of fishing variety.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Great report champ, makes me want an AI now.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great stuff Paulo. Two weeks behind you the sandflies were still there. :shock: :lol: :lol:

Might try a week or two earlier next year.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Love your reports Paul, always loads of detail.
Thanks for taking the time to do it so thoroughly.


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

awesome write up Paulo,

looking at doing the trip myself but ill be camping from Awinya in the camper trailer, a few more mod cons and a queen size inner spring mattress 

cheers

Andrew


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Many thanks for going to all that trouble Paul. I am sure a trip like this is on many bucket lists, definitely on mine.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Great report paulo. I was up there a few weeks before you based out of bowraddy ck and had similar frustrations with the fish. Seems they were feeding on small flying fish which kept them on move when feeding. Were they still feeding on them up at Wathumba? The schools of smaller mac tuna were huge and stayed up much longer but the big guys were shy.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome report Paul and great pics.

Any chance of getting some details about your solar power components, price etc. Looks like a great set up for a multi-day camping event.

I take it the $30 Supercheap auto 0.5mA solar chargers wouldn't cut it 

Well done on another successful journey into God's country.

Marty


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

You blokes understand the risks you are taking eating spannos from Platypus Bay? A long sail home with Ciguatera - not to mention it being an offence.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Excellent report Paul. By all reports you guys had an awesome time!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

gbc said:


> You blokes understand the risks you are taking eating spannos from Platypus Bay? A long sail home with Ciguatera - not to mention it being an offence.


Yes I understand the risks associated with eating Spanish Mackerel from Platypus Bay. I have been fishing Fraser for over 30 years. Most literature tends to suggest it exists in larger specimens. If you re-read what I wrote you will see this:

_"Fish for Food - Don't eat over-sized mackerel of any species - Full Stop! Ciguatera is a real risk in these parts and a sure fire way to pick it up is eating oversized fish, Macs in particular, but we generally shy away from eating any large fish and aim for just legal spots and Spaniards for table fare. "_

I had read where there was a proposal to make it an offence to take Spaniards from Platypus Bay. Do you have any credible links to substantiate your claim our activity was illegal?


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

That water looks incredible, great report.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Fisheries Act
"Clause 72 provides that recreational fishers cannot take a barracuda, slender barracuda or Spanish Mackeral from the Platypus bay regulated waters or posess those species if taken from those waters".

Regulated waters is from Coongul Pt to Rooney's Pt for your info.

I'm a Bay local and it has never been any different.

I also know locals who've got it from trout, snapper, scarlets, even a stargazer from the barge landing at Inskip point - it has NOTHING to do with oversize fish when talking about this locale.

Yes, your activity was illegal, but more importantly, you got lucky.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

This may seem stupid, but if spannos in PBay have cig, do they loose it or get cured of it when they hit Noosa, coolum, coffs. I mean really if they want no take spannos in Pbay then they need to do it along the whole east coast. How can you tell if they have it or not. Will they mnake any spanno over 110cm illegal? They would never be returned to the water allive anyway, they die to easy!

So what do we do?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

gbc said:


> Fisheries Act
> "Clause 72 provides that recreational fishers cannot take a barracuda, slender barracuda or Spanish Mackeral from the Platypus bay regulated waters or posess those species if taken from those waters".
> 
> Regulated waters is from Coongul Pt to Rooney's Pt for your info.
> ...


Thank you. Always happy to be corrected. The one Spainsh we did eat was caught south of Coongul Ck. I tried to search for the fisheries Act you have referenced but only came up with this one https://www.legislation.qld.gov.au/LEGI ... 4AC037.pdf
where I was unable to find the information you have provided. Nor in this document http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/qld/ ... fa1994110/
There was this on Ausfish http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/archiv ... 19923.html but the link to the dpi site referenced failed.

Any chance you could you provide a link to the document where you took the excerpt from please. I would like to read this section in it's entirety.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought spaniards were migratory, I didn't realise they were resident.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

gbc said:


> Fisheries Act
> "Clause 72 provides that recreational fishers cannot take a barracuda, slender barracuda or Spanish Mackeral from the Platypus bay regulated waters or posess those species if taken from those waters".
> 
> Regulated waters is from Coongul Pt to Rooney's Pt for your info.
> ...


Wow, they've buried that one deep in the red tape. No mention of it in any of the fisheries rules or regs that they publish as 'guides'. You actually have to dig up the fisheries act 2008 to find this info, or perhaps, get it first hand from a local :? .

Cigutera is scary stuff, and GBC is correct, any size spaniard can give you a dose of it, I know a bloke and his family who got crook from eating an 8kg model caught on the Gold Coast about 5 or 6 years back. But this is the first I've heard of bottom species except for red bass and chinaman fish being a danger from it. That's two new things I've learnt today....

EDIT: Relevant act added: https://www.legislation.qld.gov.au/LEGISLTN/CURRENT/F/FisherR08.pdf


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

BIGKEV said:


> gbc said:
> 
> 
> > Fisheries Act
> ...


Thanks Kev. All my searches came up with the 1994 Fisheries Act which didn't make mention. 
Does that mean it became legislation in 2008? 
I will adjust my future activities accordingly.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

keza said:


> I thought spaniards were migratory, I didn't realise they were resident.


It's no so much that they are resident fish, it's the fact that they eat such large quantities of other fish that allows the cigutera toxins to build up in their flesh. From my understanding it's a bit like arsenic, it never leaves the system and gradually increases in each host as it moves up the food chain over a period of time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciguatera

I have been told they don't have issues with it on the West Coast though. Can anybody shed some light on this?

Sorry to creep off the topic Paulo.....


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

BIGKEV said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I thought spaniards were migratory, I didn't realise they were resident.
> ...


All good. We are all getting an education.
The only Spanish we ate was caught just south of Coongul Ck mouth on the last evening. This is outside regulated waters for Platypus Bay.
Not safe from cigutera but also not illegal according to the act.
The rest of the table fish were schoolies, whiting, spots and a kingy.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

BIGKEV said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I thought spaniards were migratory, I didn't realise they were resident.
> ...


Surely if they pick it there then they travel along the coast with it.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Couta101 said:


> This may seem stupid, but if spannos in PBay have cig, do they loose it or get cured of it when they hit Noosa, coolum, coffs. I mean really if they want no take spannos in Pbay then they need to do it along the whole east coast. How can you tell if they have it or not. Will they mnake any spanno over 110cm illegal? They would never be returned to the water allive anyway, they die to easy!
> 
> So what do we do?


It seems unclear Doug. Perhaps Ill stick to the Longtails. 

This report from the dpi tends to suggest its not such an issue outside Platypus Bay
http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/__data/asset ... -ECSMF.pdf

A few references to the matter from the document:
_The discard of large Spanish mackerel wasn't considered a relevant issue and was 
subsequently not included in the non-retained species component tree. In the past it has 
been suggested that commercial fishers discard fish over 10kg because of concerns about 
ciguatera poisoning. *Commercial fishers at the workshop indicated that the association of 
the species with ciguatera toxins has not been formally established and that it doesn't 
generally influence their fishing behaviour.* The Sydney Fish Markets will not sell whole 
Spanish mackerel over 10kg. Queensland commercial fishers, therefore, tend to fillet the 
larger individual fish and sell the product. This is supported by data collected through the 
DPI&F Long Term Monitoring Program (Appendix 6), which shows the size class distribution 
of the commercial catch. It demonstrates that fish over the 10kg mark are retained. The 
size distribution of retained commercial catch follows a smooth curve, rather than a severe 
drop off at the 10kg size, which would be expected if larger fish were discarded. _

_Commercial fishers indicated that there was a priority need to review previous research on 
whether or not Spanish mackerel carry ciguatera toxins and whether it relates only to certain 
areas (such as Platypus Bay). _


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, Chinamen here are as popular as the clap. Bring one aboard in the West and it's a fight to get the fillets. Cig is pretty common all through the Pacific islands, just not so much on the East Coast of Oz. Platypus Bay happens to be a natural stronghold.
Locals I know with it are affected by small amounts of sunlight (skin goes mottled like a net, then falls off in sheets), and they have the reoccuring opposite reaction to heat/cold. A glass of tap water hurts like it is burning. It is a bloody horrible affliction that never leaves you. Get a couple of doses and you're in deep trouble.
I also know a bloke that dropped his whole family with a 10 k.g. spanno from the Tweed 9 mile, so there's no guarantees.
The law with regards Platypus Bay has always been there for commercial fishery, maybe more recent for recreational.
I've got to apologise Paulo, your trip post is a cracker, I didn't mean for it to get derailed.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

keza said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


Yep, I get the gist now, you're correct, you would have to assume so....


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

gbc said:


> I've got to apologise Paulo, your trip post is a cracker, I didn't mean for it to get derailed.


No apology necessary Sir. As stated I am always happy to be corrected and am embarrassed by my ignorance in an area I have fished most of my life.
I will adjust my future behaviour accordingly and am appreciative of your clarification on the matter.
I think a good many of us have learnt some valuable information here today. I have adjusted my advice accordingly in the post to save anyone referencing it from making the same mistake.
_*Fish for Food* - Don't eat ANY Spanish mackerel - Full Stop! Ciguatera is a real risk in these parts We generally shy away from eating any large fish and aim for just legal Spots for table fare._


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Its this and the occasional post chastising everyone for not writing trip reports from Gatesy that goaded me in to writing it.

Unfortunately, as with most of my reports they end up so long winded. No doubt few read them all the way through.


killer said:


> There used to be an old short wheel base Cruiser sunk half way across the upper reach's of the creek , did you see it ?
> This was years ago , its could be rusted away by now.


Can't say I have noticed it. I imagine the sand moves things on pretty quickly.



Physhopath said:


> Great report champ, makes me want an AI now.


C'mon you know you want one even without my post. I think even the most hardened glass#paddle fanatics secretly want one when you see the potential they offer. They are every bit as fun as they look and the few cons I hear tossed up occasionally, pale into insignificance from the moment you climb aboard your magic carpet and fly away over the ocean.



Bertros said:


> Is there a Longtail Tuna chase planned again for this summer?


Most definitely. They show up from Feb on but if your time is short aim for end April/early May. Happy to put you onto them if you come up.



Paulos said:


> Great report paulo. I was up there a few weeks before you based out of bowraddy ck and had similar frustrations with the fish. Seems they were feeding on small flying fish which kept them on move when feeding. Were they still feeding on them up at Wathumba? The schools of smaller mac tuna were huge and stayed up much longer but the big guys were shy.


Not many flying fish up wathumba way. From Arch Cliffs south they were in plague proportion. Probably explains why the marlin smacked my little Koolie that looked just like a flying fish.



Marty75 said:


> Any chance of getting some details about your solar power components, price etc. Looks like a great set up for a multi-day camping event.
> I take it the $30 Supercheap auto 0.5mA solar chargers wouldn't cut it
> Marty


Marty I have been dancing around writing up my solar solution for a few years but never seem to have the right picks and need to draw a few circuit diagrams. I am trapped at home at the mo so might have a crack at it tomorrow. I believe I now have a solar solution for charging the cheap Li-ion battery packs from China. Just waiting for my solar charge controller to arrive.
I can still post up the basics and add to it in the future I guess.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who contributed to the ciguatera info exchange (gbc alerted us to it it).

Imax and I have just returned from the same area, following in Paul's wake, and we would have been overjoyed to hook and eat a Spaniard, and may well have been inflicted. I had no idea. I always thought it was from big Spaniards, and further north.

Thanks to all contributors. Luckily they weren't 'on' when we were there.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

super read, thanks for the time and effort is sharing your wisdom.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

paulo said:


> Unfortunately, as with most of my reports they end up so long winded. No doubt few read them all the way through.


Sorry, Paulo, gotta call BS on this quote. Personally I love a well thought out and written post as I think most on the various forums do. Once again, I hung on every word, incredibly envious of your expedition. Keep them coming please, we need more items of this calibre in the trip reports section.

Thank you very much for sharing with this time poor and frustrated fisherman.

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, as with most of my reports they end up so long winded. No doubt few read them all the way through.
> ...


Yup, I was late for work cause I read the whole thing


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Paul

Excellent report, providing heaps of relevant and well-considered info. Alas I fear I will never get to do such a trip but your account reminded me of camping/fishing trips I did in my tinny in FNQ many years ago, out to the islands off Townsville and Ingham. I was impressed by your professional preparation, water, food, spares, etc and assume that if you are not well prepared you only get to go once!

As for eating Spaniards I can only relate my own experiences, and those of my colleagues locally, that as far as I know none of us has had a ciguatera event from the many we've taken around Noosa. There is certainly no local folk lore I'm aware of which leads to discarding of Spaniards, even big specimens.

Keep up the good work, mate. See you in Noosa or elsewhere soon.

Kev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Paul, excellent stuff!

Have you postedreviously on your solar cell system? If so can you tell me where? If not can you give some detail?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Great read and report fellas,now this is what I've heard it's a story from the locals in the Cook Islands and they related the story to Tommo ( AKS ) when he was holidaying there,apparently to see if a fish has ciguatera they put it on the ground and wait to see if the ants come and climb on it ,if so it's all good to eat ,if they don't it's no good on the table ,maybe someone else has heard of this .


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

paulo said:


> Physhopath said:
> 
> 
> > Great report champ, makes me want an AI now.
> ...


Without the slightest hesitation YES, except it's not a secret. You just have to choose which toys to chase. Awesome to see these yaks being used the way they were intended.

And I note your comments on the solar. Watching closely. ;-)


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Here in Fiji I've been told that if the flies don't land on a fish it's poisoned. Haven't had to discard any fish yet!
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul enjoyable and informative reading mate, particularly the hints at the end of the post which will no doubt help other AKFFers.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I have to say I didn't see that coming but thanks again for the encouragement from one and all. Nice to know the effort is appreciated. Hopefully it wont be long before I am back out there and have something to write about. I should have the solar post up in a few days.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Brilliant report Paulo. Useful info too. I drove to Fraser two years ago and camped at Wathumba. Lack of info about how to fish around there from a yak meant the biggest fish I caught was a 70cm + remora (didn't see the shark it came off). Getting back into the creek against the tide was a bitch, and the midges turned my skin into bubble wrap. Next time...


----------



## Teo (Jan 3, 2013)

Great report Paulo....as usual
Very useful information on risks....thanks to all. I wonder if there is any risk with fish caught on the sunshine coast.

I am looking forward to catching up soon

Matteo


----------

